# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  В 1с:Свод отчётов, не получается записать и закрыть новый отчёт, пишет - Ошибка

## Smarsa

Добрый день, в 1с:Свод отчётов, не получается записать и закрыть новый отчёт, пишет:
Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать)
{Документ.УниверсальныйРег  ламентированныйОтчет.Форм

----------

